# Why Do Women’s Sports Even Exist?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I found this to be an interesting read. I see the same value in girls and women's sports as I do for boys and men when it comes to fostering discipline, team work and having fun, but the bigger point of the article can not be denied. I teach my Daughters that it is great to strive to do whatever you want to do and to have goals, but that we will find our limitations. My how certain I was as a lad that I would be playing shortstop for the MN Twins. :tango_face_wink:

This stood out to me to illustrate their point.



> Oh, there's no comparison? That's true, as the following illustrates:
> •In May, the Australian women's soccer team, the Matildas -- ranked five in the world -- played an under-15 boys team.
> 
> The women lost -- 7-0.
> ...


Articles: Why Do Women?s Sports Even Exist?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Women's sports exist because of the inherent biological differences between men and women. The joy and lesions of team sports and individual achievement are valuable in life for both sexes. Men tend to be larger, faster and stronger. Some sports/competitions muni be dependent on gender abilities. Women tend to have other abilities that men do not. My father, wife, daughter, son as well as myself have had the positive experience of sports.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

So we can watch women's beach volleyball--duh!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Why do college sports exist, when even the worst pro team would destroy them?


----------



## weatherman (Aug 5, 2016)

Moonshinedave said:


> Why do college sports exist, when even the worst pro team would destroy them?


I'm not so sure I'm positive a good high school baseball team could beat the Houston Astros right now.


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

tango said:


> So we can watch women's beach volleyball--duh!


:tango_face_smile: :tango_face_smile:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> Why do college sports exist, when even the worst pro team would destroy them?


College sports are a big time money make my friend, especially in states in which professional sports are not an option.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

tango said:


> So we can watch women's beach volleyball--duh!


Amen brother!


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I will listen to the Women's equality argument the moment they start using the same sized basketball, softball, and make the volleyball nets the same height.. until then, I will not listen to your belief that men and women on the same level.....


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I will listen to the Women's equality argument the moment they start using the same sized basketball, softball, and make the volleyball nets the same height.. until then, I will not listen to your belief that men and women on the same level.....


The women use the smaller softball because they play fast pitch!! The big balls are for old fat beer drinking men that play slow pitch!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

women sports are fun to watch , I like to watch women sweat .


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Women can land F/A-18's on a carrier deck at night. There's a sport for you! Who cares whether they can beat the boys in softball.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Panchito said:


> The women use the smaller softball because they play fast pitch!! The big balls are for old fat beer drinking men that play slow pitch!


we have women's slow pitch here.... and men's fast pitch.... women's slow pitch uses a smaller harder ball..


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Panchito said:


> The women use the smaller softball because they play fast pitch!! The big balls are for old fat beer drinking men that play slow pitch!


Fast pitch 11-inch balls have a higher compression than slow-pitch 11-inch balls and are used by boys' and girls' fast pitch teams when the players are 10 years old or younger. The 11-inch slow pitch ball is used by women's slow-pitch teams, women's senior teams, coed teams when a woman is up to bat, and all youth slow pitch teams, according to the ASA. Men do not use the 11-inch ball in regulation play, except when fielding for a female batter.

12-Inch Softballs

Most softball players are familiar with 12-inch softballs. A softball 12 inches in diameter is required for regulation play by men's fast pitch softball teams, including senior men's fast pitch teams and boys' youth fast pitch teams. It is also used by women's fast pitch softball teams and girls' youth fast pitch teams. The balls are also used in modified fast pitch games, but the ASA requires modified games to use 12-inch balls with modified compression..

so.. most state's slow-pitch rules call for a women's 11 inch and men's 12 inch.....


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

WNBA ball smaller.. Olympic volleyball nets lower... not saying women sports aren't valid.. just don't preach equality to me until you fight to have standardized balls, nets, and pushups..


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

and the least of women athletes would whup to all hell the average everyday American man, who struggles with 2 flights of stairs.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The question and subsequent answer has nothing to do with equality. Men and women are specifically designed to be different. Each creatively equipped with their own strengths and weaknesses. Sports teach life skills for use in all of one's endeavors, such as: how to win, how to lose, how to compete, how to set goals, how to achieve, how to be grateful, how to be humble .......... for both Men and Women.

I have 2 boys and 1 girl with 5 years of age between each one. I have invested a long running agenda of having participated in their weekend sporting competitions. The investment has been worth it.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

I was unaware of the differences in the standards, but I'm not surprised by it. I'd agree with @ND_ponyexpress_ that if equality is demanded, equal standards need be met. But that's entire leagues and divisions and what have you that need straightening out. My only argument is for those advanced female players that ARE able to meet the requirements and keep up with the men - they should be able to play in the league of their choice. They proved they can do it.

I also agree with @tango


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> Fast pitch 11-inch balls have a higher compression than slow-pitch 11-inch balls and are used by boys' and girls' fast pitch teams when the players are 10 years old or younger. The 11-inch slow pitch ball is used by women's slow-pitch teams, women's senior teams, coed teams when a woman is up to bat, and all youth slow pitch teams, according to the ASA. Men do not use the 11-inch ball in regulation play, except when fielding for a female batter.
> 
> 12-Inch Softballs
> 
> ...


You have a lot of ball knowledge!


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

acidMia said:


> I was unaware of the differences in the standards, but I'm not surprised by it. I'd agree with @ND_ponyexpress_ that if equality is demanded, equal standards need be met. But that's entire leagues and divisions and what have you that need straightening out. My only argument is for those advanced female players that ARE able to meet the requirements and keep up with the men - they should be able to play in the league of their choice. They proved they can do it.
> 
> I also agree with @tango


I agree... such a shame the best WNBA players can't play with NBA players because the difference in the ball will mess up their shot. same with men trying to use a women's basketball... it is smaller and would fit into the hoop easier on a jumper but the weight would be off.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Panchito said:


> You have a lot of ball knowledge!


In coed slowpitch.. they alternate men's and women's balls based on the hitter's gender...... does that make any sense???


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> In coed slowpitch.. they alternate men's and women's balls based on the hitter's gender...... does that make any sense???


No, because the player fielding the ball doesn't get the same special consideration. Duh!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> Fast pitch 11-inch balls have a higher compression than slow-pitch 11-inch balls and are used by boys' and girls' fast pitch teams when the players are 10 years old or younger. The 11-inch slow pitch ball is used by women's slow-pitch teams, women's senior teams, coed teams when a woman is up to bat, and all youth slow pitch teams, according to the ASA. Men do not use the 11-inch ball in regulation play, except when fielding for a female batter.
> 
> 12-Inch Softballs
> 
> ...











Me thinks... no.

I have never seen a softball that had an 11 or 12 inch diameter. Kickballs yes, softballs no.

possibly you were looking for "circumference"


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Jakthesoldier said:


> View attachment 21553
> 
> 
> Me thinks... no.
> ...


yes... was a copy and paste....Women's Vs. Men's Softball Size | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> The question and subsequent answer has nothing to do with equality. Men and women are specifically designed to be different. Each creatively equipped with their own strengths and weaknesses. Sports teach life skills for use in all of one's endeavors, such as: how to win, how to lose, how to compete, how to set goals, how to achieve, how to be grateful, how to be humble .......... for both Men and Women.
> 
> I have 2 boys and 1 girl with 5 years of age between each one. I have invested a long running agenda of having participated in their weekend sporting competitions. The investment has been worth it.


Agreed and well said. And what @tango said!


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> In coed slowpitch.. they alternate men's and women's balls based on the hitter's gender...... does that make any sense???


Around here slow pitch is just called slow pitch, Softball is fast pitch.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

As a kid we played corkball. Used a cork ball and a broomstick. If you could hit the cork you could hit anything. 

I learned from a man who played ball with Hank Aaron.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I always sorta enjoyed the ladies bikini volleyball..but a guy told me the other day..they are making them wear leotards nowadays. No use to watch that.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I found this to be an interesting read. I see the same value in girls and women's sports as I do for boys and men when it comes to fostering discipline, team work and having fun, but the bigger point of the article can not be denied. I teach my Daughters that it is great to strive to do whatever you want to do and to have goals, but that we will find our limitations. My how certain I was as a lad that I would be playing shortstop for the MN Twins. :tango_face_wink:
> 
> This stood out to me to illustrate their point.
> 
> Articles: Why Do Women?s Sports Even Exist?


We will see how long before transgender is allowed in and we see women's world records shattered to never be beaten by any thing but another tranny. Or the quota system for team sports. Affirmative action 2.0.

Imagine womens wrestling or boxing...with a tranny fighting a woman.

Oh and by the way, there needs to be a constant check to make sure they don't get to go back and forth between tranny and normal mode and take advantage of both.

We already see it in womens lacrosse in North Carolina...best female player is a male tranny.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

New guy 101 said:


> We will see how long before transgender is allowed in and we see women's world records shattered to never be beaten by any thing but another tranny. Or the quota system for team sports. Affirmative action 2.0.
> 
> Imagine womens wrestling or boxing...with a tranny fighting a woman.
> 
> ...


Good point ..... of course a "lady" can take steroids and other enhancements until she gets to a point that she has altered her God given physical make - up. Take for instance Cris Cyborg who presently fights in the MMA and wants a shot at UFC's Rousey. Take a look and judge for your self.

Cristiane "Cyborg" Justino MMA Stats, Pictures, News, Videos, Biography - Sherdog.com


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> Why do college sports exist, when even the worst pro team would destroy them?


 Because colleges make a lot of cash and hold a lot of power because of them


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

New guy 101 said:


> We will see how long before transgender is allowed in and we see women's world records shattered to never be beaten by any thing but another tranny. Or the quota system for team sports. Affirmative action 2.0.
> 
> Imagine womens wrestling or boxing...with a tranny fighting a woman.
> 
> ...


A member of this years U.S. women's Olympic basketball team was born with internal testes, but female genitalia. He was allowed to play even though we know that said athlete had an unfair advantage.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

RedLion said:


> I found this to be an interesting read. I see the same value in girls and women's sports as I do for boys and men when it comes to fostering discipline, team work and having fun, but the bigger point of the article can not be denied. I teach my Daughters that it is great to strive to do whatever you want to do and to have goals, but that we will find our limitations. My how certain I was as a lad that I would be playing shortstop for the MN Twins. :tango_face_wink:
> 
> This stood out to me to illustrate their point.
> 
> ...


Wonderful article on this: Op-Ed: Women Should Be Paid The Same As Men For Playing Soccer: NOTHING.
heads up: It's satire .


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't know why they do but I'm glad this one does.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Another zombie thread has been revived, so this calls for a proper response. Women’s sports exist so that I can gape at the women, and that’s the reason why they are there. At least that applies to the American female rowing team. I am not sure what year they were champions, but they look great all the same. OK, OK, one or two of them look great.😋



https://64.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7j6tnzOeg1qb5nwso1_1280.jpg


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Women’s sports exist so that I can gape at the women


That's gonna change. Transgenders will make watching less desirable.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> That's gonna change. Transgenders will make watching less *un*desirable.


Whoa, whoa, whoa. Let me fix that for you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its been many years ago, but while channel surfing one day I happened along an ESPN channel and saw a WomensNBA game (WNBA) 

After watching (for at least an agonizing 30 seconds or so) some of the butt-ugliest human beings flounder around nappy headed hair flying everywhere, I proclaimed the WNBA nothing but utter crap and thought that the world would be a better place should it never have existed.

But, being a problem solver, I remember axing myself;

"Slippy, how would you make the WNBA better? 

My answer to myself was, "Make all the players Men"...


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Sasquatch said:


> I don't know why they do but I'm glad this one does.


Thanks, that was an enjoyable 10 minutes !


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

inceptor said:


> That's gonna change. Transgenders will make watching less desirable.


Yes,they will make things reek, since transgenders are weirdos, and they will take women’s sports and make a ruination of it. Until then, there are women pole vaulters, wearing short-shorts, and they look great. They know that the guys are watching them, since they have great derrières . And those shorts are showing off their butt cracks and that is always an bonus.



Sasquatch said:


> I don't know why they do but I'm glad this one does.


Thanks for sharing that.😋


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Sasquatch said:


> I don't know why they do but I'm glad this one does.


That is absolutely bizarre 😂


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That's gonna be my wasllpaper


----------

